# One Lucky Man



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

How's this for luck 


Egypt funeral turns happy after dead man awakes | Egypt Independent


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

you wouldn't believe it - O yes you would


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> you wouldn't believe it - O yes you would


Lol....not only in Egypt 


History Of Sayings, Saved By The Bell, Dead Ringer And Graveyard Shift

posted by 
HBS 
in 
History

on 
January 21, 2008 - 12:55pm

Buried alive. Anyone's worst nightmare. For some people in England in the 1500's, that nightmare became a reality. When England began to run out of room to bury recently deceased people, they dug up the coffins of people who had long been deceased, removing their bones from the coffins and placing them in a bone house and re-using the gravesite. When opening the coffins of long ago buried bodies, they noticed that 1 out of every 25 coffins had scratch marks on the inside. The town folks had been burying people while they were still alive. To avoid anymore people being buring alive, a string would be tied to the wrist of each corpse, threaded through the coffin,up through the ground, and tied to a bell. Someone would have to sit in the graveyard all night and listen for the bell to ring, just in case the corpse was not really a corpse. Hence the sayings: Saved by the bell, Dead ringer and Graveyard shif


----------

